

Show HN: A lightweight library in Objective-C for scheduling tasks - captcha
https://github.com/sumant85/code/blob/master/iOS/snippets/snippets/Classes/SHScheduledTask.h

======
captcha
This is a helper class that allows scheduling and cancelling of one-
time/periodically executing tasks for Objective-C, much like the
ScheduledFuture interface of Java. Typically, we end up using a NSTimer in
this case which takes a strong reference to self, causing painful reference
cycles. With this class, you can dispatch any number of blocks for execution
without worrying about strong references(except within the block). This class
cleans itself up using dealloc, so doesn't require any additional memory
management. Finally, it provides an interface to cancel the task at will, or
update it's execution period. I have been exclusively using this class instead
of NSTimer for quite some, so I wanted to share it with the community. In case
you find any issues or have any feedback, please add it on github for easy
tracking. Thanks!

